# Crib Design



## Gabe (Jul 17, 2010)

I'm going to be a dad of my first child in December and my dad and I would like to build a crib. I was wondering if anyone has plans to build a crib. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Joe H. Rogers (Feb 25, 2010)

I'm just finishing one for my daughter and my so to be grandson and what I did was buy an old one at a garqage sale , so I had the hardware the old style with the bars for the drop down front which is safer than the new news with plastic tracks and catches which are all being recalled, then I used it as a pattern and modified to what my daughter wanted. This might be the way to go as excluding wood I have $15 in it.


----------



## kjhart0133 (Feb 4, 2009)

Rockler sells a decent set of plans for about $16 plus delivery. They also sell the hardware kit for $135, which includes the bedspring, guides for the gates, all other hardware and the plans. Only additional cost is the wood, sandpaper, finishing mat'l and your time. 

I built a crib from these plans and it came out great, but it wasn't cheap. Final cost was several hundred dollars after all the expenses enumerated above.

Good luck.

Kevin H.


----------



## Fishbucket (Aug 18, 2010)

kjhart0133 said:


> Rockler sells a decent set of plans for about $16 plus delivery. They also sell the hardware kit for $135, which includes the bedspring, guides for the gates, all other hardware and the plans. Only additional cost is the wood, sandpaper, finishing mat'l and your time.


 I did this about 9 1/2 yrs ago. worked out great. :yes:


----------



## kjhart0133 (Feb 4, 2009)

Here's the crib I built from the Rockler plans for my new grandson. It's made of Cherry with Walnut accents.

Kevin H.


----------



## Mizer (Mar 11, 2010)

kjhart0133 said:


> Rockler sells a decent set of plans for about $16 plus delivery. They also sell the hardware kit for $135, which includes the bedspring, guides for the gates, all other hardware and the plans. Only additional cost is the wood, sandpaper, finishing mat'l and your time.
> 
> I built a crib from these plans and it came out great, but it wasn't cheap. Final cost was several hundred dollars after all the expenses enumerated above.


I just finished one of these for a friend. It came out very nice even though we opted out of the walnut accent pieces. I wished I had understood that the plans came with the hardware kit or I would not have bought them separately.


----------

